# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  مهارة اسبانية عطلت الماكنة الالمانية ...

## mylife079

المعظم منا شاهد مبارة المانيا واسبانيا لقد تفوقت المهارة الاسبانية على الماكنة الالمانية 
وكانت السيطرة اسبانية على معظم مجريات احداث المباراة
لم تقدم المانيا ما قدمته ضد انجلترا والارجنتين لاندري ماذا حدث . 
لقد قدمت اسبانيا مستوى رفيع ولائق في كرة القدم يقيادة تشافي وانسيتا 
وصدق القول مدرب المانيا لوف عندما قال ان الارجنتين لديها ميسي واحد
اما اسبانيا فلديها اكثر من ميسي وهذا ما لاحظناه ليلة أمس. 
الف تحية للمنتخب الاسباني على هذا الأداء والف مبروك الفوز الغالي
وحسب رايي يبدو ان لقب كاس العالم بات في خزانة المنتخب الاسباني . 
هدف كارلوس بويول الثمين في مرمى الالمان 


 

مع اني من مشجعي التانغو الارجنتيني الا انني استمتعت باداء الكرة الاسبانية واتمنا ان يكون اللقب اسباني . 
mylife079

----------


## العالي عالي

صدق توقعات الاخطبوط 

وفاز الماتدور الاسباني

----------


## mylife079

الف مبروك الفوز المستحق

شكرا محمد على المرور

----------


## دليلة

اسبانيا وبس  :Bl (31): 

الكاس اسباني كما توقعت قبل بداية المونديال ان شاء الله

يسلمووووووووووو

----------


## mylife079

يسلمو على المرور دليلة

----------


## anoucha

مبرووووووك للاسبان والله انهم لعبوا مباراة حلوة وعطلوا هالماكينات الالمانية يلي بهدلت كل المنتخبات

----------


## mylife079

:SnipeR (15):  :SnipeR (15):  :SnipeR (15):  :SnipeR (15):

----------


## محمد العزام

الله يوخذ اسبانيا 

امبارح انفكت ايدي لما اجى الهدف 

ضربت ايدي بالارض وانفكت واتحمال تكون مكسورة  :SnipeR (47):  :SnipeR (47):

----------


## mylife079

سلامة ايدك حبيبي 

مبروك الخسارة

----------


## محمد العزام

الله يبارك فيك 

الله يوخذ المانيا الله يلعنهم

----------


## mylife079

:SnipeR (15):  :SnipeR (15):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مهما صار ومهما نحكى بضل من مشجعي المانيا  :SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (22):

----------


## Rahma Queen

thanks my life079

----------


## mylife079

شكراً عبدالله و رحمة على المرور

----------

